# ANALYSIS OF PSCHOPATHOLOGY IN CLUSTERS OF DEPERSONALIZATION TYPES



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

https://scholarsbank.uoregon.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1794/1746/Diss_9_3_8_OCR_rev.pdf?sequence=4

the only article ive read which classifies DP into types. i didnt understand it 100 percent, but its a very insightful and clinical assessment. good read


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

pancake said:


> Thanks for the link


Youve been missed pankcake! i was wondering the other day where youve gone.

good to see you back, and yes, it is an interesting article isnt it? but honestly ive gone past trying to dissect and understand DP. interesting read non theless


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> Youve been missed pankcake! i was wondering the other day where youve gone.
> 
> good to see you back, and yes, it is an interesting article isnt it? but honestly ive gone past trying to dissect and understand DP. interesting read non theless


Thanks. Good to be back











Jacobs/Bovoassco said:


> Broodiness generally distinguishes the three most depersonalized clusters from the three least depersonalized clusters


Broody? Why, never!


----------

